

ASK HN: what screencast software do you use on a mac? - merrick33

Camtasia Studio has some great features but is not yet available for mac, what software do you use?
======
bbgm
Look no further than ScreenFlow.

<http://www.varasoftware.com/>

For quick and dirty screenfast, the TechSmith folks have the Jing Project

<http://www.jingproject.com/>

I have used both and quite happy with them.

There is IShowU as well

~~~
merrick33
So far I tested iShowU - it's ok.

BTW - Stomp really compresses quicktime well.

------
qhoxie
Snapz Pro does a good job.

~~~
shafqat
We paid 50 bucks for this and it was an awesome investment. DO IT.

~~~
merrick33
I'll check it out, thanks.

------
hbien
Sequence is super simple: [http://macapper.com/2008/07/15/sequence-simplified-
screen-re...](http://macapper.com/2008/07/15/sequence-simplified-screen-
recording/)

